# fitting a tap to bottom of fresh water tank



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi has anyone with a 425 managed to fit a tap to the bottom of their fresh water tank if so how? I have been out and measured the plastic pipe that protrudes from the bottom of mine it is 30mm inside dia 40mm outside dia

Dave


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, I assume you wish to do this to avoid putting your hand in the tank to pull the plug out? If so your best bet is to go to your nearest garden centre that does aquatics. The bore is a standard size but you will need a yard of flexible to get to the skirt to clip it up with a terry clip. They will also supply an inline tap to suit, Steve


----------

